

VIDEO: Getting Hired as a Software Developer - Mike Saffitz - tmandarano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tch5LBjIvCA

======
tmandarano
Mike Saffitz is the CTO of Apptentive. This video was recorded at Code Fellows
on 6/7.

